

Running SproutCore with Passenger or Unicorn - abloom
http://techmology.posterous.com/running-a-sproutcore-development-server-with
A brief article explaining how to move from SproutCore's built in sc-server to a more flexible approach.
======
pixelcort
Just to clarify this is about running SproutCore during development. In
production, SproutCore apps are just plain HTML/CSS/JS files served by your
web server.

